# Has anyone used a Shedding Tool on their Havanese?



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2009)

Fifi is the curly type coat Havanese. I take forever to groom her. She has dead ens but I really don't want to take her to the groomers because they always cut it too short. Fifi does not have mates just dead ends, so I wanted to know if a shedding tool like the FURBUSTER would work on the dead ends? And what size would work if it is a good tool?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I wish I could help but know nothing about using a shedding combs on Havanese, I did check the Furbuster @ http://www.dogtipper.com/products/2009/04/furbuster-dog-de-shedding-tool-blade.html and it seems to me to be for short haired breeds. I did use this type of product on my Boxers. You may want to call Isle of Dog and see if they have products that will help her coat rather than stripping it out.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

This came up before on some thread here. In short, NO, don't ever use a fur stripper on your Havanese. It is bad on their coat.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for telling me. This means I will not use the FURBUSTER on my Havs.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Abby, I found the thread:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8288&highlight=furminator


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

You might want to think of using a deep conditioning product on the ends to help rehydrate them. I don't know about any specific product for dogs, however, I had really unhealthy ends on my long hair and I recently started using Moroccan Oil, it's an all natural product that gets absorbed quickly by the hair. Since it goes on the ends, not the scalp, I imagine it should be OK to use on your hav. Maybe try a little bit in an isolated area for a couple of days to make sure your pup doesn't have a reaction to it. Good luck!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

galaxie said:


> You might want to think of using a deep conditioning product on the ends to help rehydrate them. I don't know about any specific product for dogs, however, I had really unhealthy ends on my long hair and I recently started using Moroccan Oil, it's an all natural product that gets absorbed quickly by the hair. Since it goes on the ends, not the scalp, I imagine it should be OK to use on your hav. Maybe try a little bit in an isolated area for a couple of days to make sure your pup doesn't have a reaction to it. Good luck!


Good suggestion! I occasionally use Moroccan Oil on Tori. She's had no reaction to it other than to have a silkier, less frizzy coat :biggrin1:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Here's a brush my friend won @ the auction at Nationals, we briefly tried it out & I hope to get one in the future. I would only use the side with the flat bristles. 
http://www.lespoochs.com/brush-yellow.asp


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow great tip on the moroccan oil. I had read the original thread AFTER I tried the furbuster on Jasper when he was blowing coat. It did not seem to hurt his coat then, but I highly expect that my new (quote un-quote) "fantastic" groomer that I wrote about used it on the boys before thanksgiving... although they had a really nice line and look right from the groomer they have grown in looking as though they are molting and very scraggly. so not sure she is my new groomer anymore.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I would recommend "floating" the coat in a good conditioner. I do this to Tango about four times a year (once every three months), and it makes a HUGE difference in the way her coat looks and feels. She is always SOOOO silky soft and smooth after I do this for days and days.

I personally use the Spa Lavish products, and have been really pleased with their shampoo line, their conditioner, and their facial scrub.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the help from everyone. 

I was thinking that maybe the slicker brush is what is making her ends break up. I was not sure what to do do I just clipped her end off with the clippers. 

By the way Renee I found that brush you told me at a store close to my house, and I am thinking of getting it. Thanks.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for all the help from everyone.
> 
> I was thinking that maybe the slicker brush is what is making her ends break up. I was not sure what to do do I just clipped her end off with the clippers.
> 
> By the way Renee I found that brush you told me at a store close to my house, and I am thinking of getting it. Thanks.


From what I have read on the forums, slicker brushes are bad on coats, but I do use one to get mats out when needed.
Definatley think oil, or a conditioner which is highly recommended on the forums would be the way to go.


----------

